# Left ventricular apical thrombus



## OliviaPrice

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to code a left ventricular apical thrombus in a patient that has not actually had a myocardial infarction.

Thanks!


----------



## dclark7

Just had this dx last week. The code is 429.89.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## OliviaPrice

Thank you so very much!


----------

